# Is this normal for job offer?



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi,

Just had the written offer through for employment in Dubai, but the way the salary is broken down is a little different to the UK.

They have listed a basic salary, then allowances which gives a total. However, they have stated "For the purpose of Labour Agreement, your basic salary will be considered as ............". The basic figure given is low in comparison to the total salary (total salary is very acceptable to me)

Is this for any legal reason, or possibly to reduce the finders fee for the agency or is there anything I should be concerened about?

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

This is fairly standard practice. Your priority is that the overall package is sufficient. Do you want to run it past me? Have you checked that your housing allowance is sufficient?

The only thing you should be aware of is that a lower basic will mean a lower end of service gratuity.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Elphaba,

The overall figure is pretty good, so that part of it I'm quite happy with. It was just the way it was broken down and why it was done that way that rasied my eyebrows.

I'll have to speak to them about the gratuity ......... I wouldn't be happy if it is based on the stated basic.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The gratuity is always calculated on the basic salary alone.

Good luck with everything. When do you plan to move out?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I would imagine it will be at the beginning of May.

I have to give 4 weeks notice to my current employer, which I will probably wait until the end of this month to do (that way I get a full month's money when I do leave), and then get myself out to Dubai.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

you must make sure that you get enough housing allowance, rentals here have gone through the roof. Where are you planning on living?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Having got that far yet.

They will be putting me up in an apartment/hotel for the first 6 weeks, during which time I will be looking for accomodation.

The area I choose will obviously have to be not too outrageously expensive (I know they are costly now), and a fairly sensible commute to work.

As it is a construction associated company, they have got various sites, so I'll need to find out which site(s) I will be involved in, which may then have some bearing on where the accomodation is


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

well as long as you are getting enough allowance you should be fine


----------

